# Sage Oracle settings



## wayno (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all

I've just taken delivery of a replacement Sage Oracle machine and thought I may as well seek advice. I use freshly roasted coffee from Coffe Compass in SW London and use their "Mahongony roast jam pit hit" It's quite a dark roasted bean for which the grinder setting of 15 seems about right - Can anyone recommend the best tamper/advanced settings for using this bean?


----------

